# *** plz help me ****



## intisab (Mar 8, 2007)

sorry i did not know if my problem qualifies to be in in this part of the forum...but i didnt know where to post.

here is goes....

what i normally do is that when i have shut down my pc i also turn off the power switch from the power socket but next time when i turn it on(power switch) my pc starts for a few seconds without even pressing the power button on my pc and then it turns off. i have to wait for a few seconds to press the power button on my pc to boot it.

can some one tell me the problem. i have a new system and the problem started to appear after 1st week.

here are my system specs.


1. intel 3.4 dual core
2. intel dg965ry motherboard
3. 1 GB kingston ram
4. creative audigy 5.1 sound card

i dont have the graphics card at the moment, its built in.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

check the wires from the front buttons start and reset are on the correct pins
disconnect the wires from the start pins and touch them with a small screwdriver for a fraction of a second
if it starts normally,replace the button
check the power plug from the psu to the m/board is in the socket properly


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

This is normal Behavior as most computers i have owned do this, they power up the board then shut down and you should see a small red or green light on the board is lit to tell you the board is ready.


----------



## intisab (Mar 8, 2007)

wires seems to be okay. someone else also told me its normal for pc to boot like this and said it can be changed or corrected using the BIOS setup. but i never found any thing there to help me to correct my boot. may i have to live wid this.....


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

There is no setting in the BIOS to turn this off,
To fix the problem don't switch it off at the power switch.
This is like your TV when you switch it off with the remote it is on standby with minimal power to the board but just enough to make starting up faster.


----------

